

Show HN: Extensionizr - Start a chrome extension in 15 seconds - altryne1
http://extensionizr.com/

======
dibau_naum_h
Looks great. Did you try <http://www.CrossRider.com> ? - quite useful to jump-
start extensions development.

~~~
altryne1
Yeah I know crossrider, what they do is awesome!

But this is more for the "do it yourself" guys, who just need a bootstrap.

I built it out of laziness to copy-paste the extensions forlder for each new
extension. And checking out what each thing in the manifest means.

------
sanderversluys
Looks great for a tool build out of laziness :-)

But OS X Archive Utility hangs on my machine during extracting ...

~~~
altryne1
It's a weird bug! I need to see what to do about it, unarchiver works, as does
winrar and winzip and 7zip and other programs.

